# Happy 24th Ciddian



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey everyone its Ciddian's 24th. Lets wish her a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Happy birthday... were almost the same age exactly, my 24th was 2 days ago


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy Belated 24 Ciddian . Hope you are hung over today...heh, heh, heh.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Happy belated B'day Jess..


----------



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Hope you had a great day!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Happy B-day Ciddian

Have a great day


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Bday!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!  Happy birthday to you chomps! ^^

I had a great time, hung out at my mums.. Drank... chilled.. lol

We went down to armadillos at the beginning of the month since a lot of things are due on my b-day. Made friends with lots of tequila..(sp) 
Met up eventually at the velvet underground ....lots of cast iron and loud music 

The ladies at work got me lots of Big als stuff too lol :3 they know me well.

Thanks heaps guys!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Happy (belated) BDay from one Cancer to another 

Mine is coming up next Monday.  The big 30


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Mac  Eeehhh 30 is suposed to a great age...  for many things ^^


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Thanks Mac  Eeehhh 30 is suposed to a great age...  for many things ^^


Becoming a father is one of them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Eeee! Congrats!! 

where are the kid pictures!!! ^^


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

This is the most current one


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow!!!  Congrats again buddy! ^^ and to mom


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice. I would recommend going for one of the 3D ones. It is REALLY cool!


----------



## meow_mix450 (Mar 22, 2006)

totally missed this sorry, happy belated birthday

Meow


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

No worries jay!!....i'll let you play with my camera.. LOL

Yours are still better ^^


----------

